# How to save the fursuit parade



## brian577 (Oct 23, 2018)

As we are all aware, fursuit parades are being canceled at larger cons such as FWA and MFF due to attendance growth and logistical limitations.  Well I I'm here to say it doesn't have to be like that nor should it be.  The solutions are obvious and simple and I can't believe other cons haven't considered them.  Limit the number of participants with a lottery.  

Now I know what you're thinking, that wouldn't be fair.  Well life isn't fair and last time I checked cons hold lotteries for artist alley and dealer den places, it's no different.  

Also consider Anthrocon with its unique outdoor parade.  Why not have two parades?  One for the furs who are willing to brave the July heat and one for those that don't which can have a different route and go through the dealers den instead.  

Now some might say this would put too much pressure on the staff, well I say you're wrong.  The parade is the highlight of any con and 90 percent of attendees will be present so why would they be anywhere else?

I believe my solutions are simple and elegant and would preserve a longstanding tradition in the fandom.  I look forward to your comments.


----------



## Keefur (Nov 13, 2018)

I help run Fangcon which is in Birmingham, Alabama from January 9th-13th (shameless plug lol).  We are a smaller con and this isn't a problem for us, but I have given it considered thought as I communicate with con chairs from large cons.  The problem with the parades is that it is like herding cats.  It takes a long time to set up and stage the parade that the fursuiters complain because it is hot in those fursuits.  You reach a logistical limit when you have a parade.  I think that a viable option might be to do away with the parade, but put in a photo station/meet and greet station, which would be open for two hours or so.  People would come in fursuit, and others could take photos with them and/or meet them.  It would take far less manpower to operate and would give the fursuiters a chance for photo ops and to meet fans.  The fursuiters would have more time flexibility and also, the fursuiters wouldn't be trapped in their fursuits for the better part of an hour while the event went on.


----------



## Faexie (Jan 15, 2019)

What if instead of one big parade, we made a bunch of small parades?

We could create categories, like realistic, custom species, cute, cool, etc.


----------



## Alex C. (Feb 16, 2019)

Ramona Rat said:


> What if instead of one big parade, we made a bunch of small parades?
> 
> We could create categories, like realistic, custom species, cute, cool, etc.


I have never been on a con but i think its a good idea. Maybe they could make flyers with directions or a map (or a big map on the entrance).


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 16, 2019)

I've done fullsuit costumes and fursuit for some pretty good parades (.75 to 1.7mi or more).  So I know some of us have cooling systems and/or extra cooling vests we will bring if we know ahead of time that they are going to be used.  them things is expensive ($200ish) though.

Indoor is usually ok as well.  

With my experience, unless it can't be helped, I have everyone meet inside a building to coordinate a last minute parade or already email instructions prior to the parade to reduce time from meet up to go.


----------



## Keefur (Feb 17, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> I've done fullsuit costumes and fursuit for some pretty good parades (.75 to 1.7mi or more).  So I know some of us have cooling systems and/or extra cooling vests we will bring if we know ahead of time that they are going to be used.  them things is expensive ($200ish) though.
> 
> Indoor is usually ok as well.
> 
> With my experience, unless it can't be helped, I have everyone meet inside a building to coordinate a last minute parade or already email instructions prior to the parade to reduce time from meet up to go.


I, too, have done some extremely long parades.  The thing about fursuit parades is that the bigger they get, the more of a logistical nightmare they become.  If you get hundreds, like the really big cons, then your wait could be quite a while before you even start.  Not everyone can afford a coolling system as most fursuiters don't normally suite for more than an hour or so at a time, at least not without a break.  I once did six hours in suit.  When I do mascot gigs, I sometimes do 4 hours off and on in an 8 hour day.


----------



## Alex C. (Feb 17, 2019)

Well, now i have another reason for loving cold weather.


----------



## Keefur (Feb 17, 2019)

Alex C. said:


> Well, now i have another reason for loving cold weather.


I once put on my suit and went on a walk around the neighborhood in a raging snowstorm.


----------



## Simo (Feb 17, 2019)

Keefur said:


> I once put on my suit and went on a walk around the neighborhood in a raging snowstorm.



Huh, this makes me think MFF should simply moved their parade outside. It's always cold in the area, around the time. Problem solved 

But also, I think having a few smaller ones might be the easiest way.

That said, I can't say I'm too drawn to the idea of large cons; at a certain point, it seems to lose that cozy feeling, and get a bit taxing, and to fuel the 'popufur' aspect: andlarge cons almost become a kind of 'boasting right' just to attend. For a con of 1,000 o 2,000 is just fine; I'd lie to see BLFC in Reno, though : )


----------

